# Urdu: I will/Let me give you an example



## Stranger_

Friends, how would you say the following two sentences in Urdu?


I will give you an example....
Let me give you an example...

Would it be something like: "maiN tumheN/aap ko ek misaal duunga" for the first sentence and "mujhe ijaazat diijie tumheN/aap ko ek misaal duun" for the second?

Best regards,
RF


----------



## Qureshpor

I would say that both sentences would come in the framework of...

maiN aap ko ek misaal detaa huuN.

If you said, "maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN gaa", the implication is that it will be sometime in the future.

When one says, "Let me give you an example", one is not seeking the person addressed's permission to give an example.


----------



## Stranger_

> When one says, "Let me give you an example", one is not seeking the person addressed's permission to give an example.


I would say it is both a command and request. It is expressed in the same manner in Persian too "بذار یه مثالی برات بزنم". How would you say it in Urdu keeping the same structure?


----------



## Qureshpor

بذار یه مثالی برات بزنم". mujhe ek misaal dene de (This is of course with a "tuu"). But this is not what an Urdu speaker would say. This still implies "Allow me to give you an example". If you really have permission in mind, then...

ijaazat ho to ek misaal duuN.


----------



## Abu Talha

A common expression that is often used is

misaal ke taur pe ...
مثال کے طور پہ ...


----------



## Qureshpor

Abu Talha said:


> A common expression that is often used is
> 
> misaal ke taur pe ...
> مثال کے طور پہ ...


True, but this does not translate back to the OP sentences.


----------



## Abu Talha

I suppose you're right. It's not a literal translation. But I thought it could be used idiomatically in the same circumstance.

I also just thought of [ایک] مثال عرض ہے


----------



## marrish

Stranger_ said:


> Friends, how would you say the following two sentences in Urdu?
> 
> 
> I will give you an example....
> Let me give you an example...
> 
> Would it be something like: "maiN tumheN/aap ko ek misaal duunga" for the first sentence and "mujhe ijaazat diijie tumheN/aap ko ek misaal duun" for the second?
> 
> Best regards,
> RF


mujhe ijaazat diiji'e maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN? - ek fiqrah Hukmaanah hae jab kih duusraa sawaaliyah. 

(I hope *sapnachaandni* will want to correct the grammar terminology or confirm it as it befits. I am in real doubt)

mujhe ijaazat diiji'e kih maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN.
ek misaal dene kii ijaazat diiji'e
misaal dene diiji'e ... (dene diiji'e does not sound right so we change the former to "pesh karne diiji'e, 3arz karne diijiye").

None of these is equivalent to "I will given you an example or "Let me give you an example"- as QP SaaHib rightly stated before.

Apart from his contributions which I support, and AT's expressions due to be used instead, which I support too - knowing they are not what you really asked about - you can say "buraa nah maaneN maiN ek misaal detaa/detii huuN" "misaal dene jaa rahaa huuN", "dekhi'e (is baat kii) misaal aisii hae kih".


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> mujhe ijaazat diiji'e maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN? - ek fiqrah Hukmaanah hae jab kih duusraa sawaaliyah.
> 
> (I hope *sapnachaandni* will want to correct the grammar terminology or confirm it as it befits. I am in real doubt)
> 
> mujhe ijaazat diiji'e kih maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN.
> ek misaal dene kii ijaazat diiji'e
> [...]


marrish jii, aap ahl-e zabaan hote ek Ghair ahl-e zabaan se is tarah kaa savaal kar-ke kyoN mujhe sharmindaa kar rahe haiN?
xair, ab aap ne kah diyaa hai to maiN apnii raa’e bataa detii huuN.

I think something should be between “mujhe ijaazat diijiye” and “maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN”; something which is called “حرف ربط” in both Urdu and Farsi (urduu meN "حرف عطف" bhii kahte haiN*):
mujhe ijaazat diijiye taa ki maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN.
Or what you wrote: mujhe ijaazat diiji'e kih maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN.
[kyaa] aap mujhe ijaazat deNge ki maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN?
[agar] aap mujhe ijaazat deN to maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN.
vaGhairah


--------------------
* jo bhii hai, ye harf hai, ab ye kis qism kaa harf hai, is ke liye alag-alag naam rakhe ga'e haiN.


----------



## marrish

_^janaab, is meN ahl-e-zabaan hone yaa nah hone kii ko'ii baat nahiiN kyoN kih yih amr saaf o shaffaaf hai kih aap sarf-o-naHw kii istilaaHaat ke maahir haiN jabkih bandah ko yih nahiiN aatiiN. meraa sawaal "Hukmaanah" aur "sawaaliyah" ke muta3alliq thaa._


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> _meraa sawaal "Hukmaanah" aur "sawaaliyah" ke muta3alliq thaa._


is tarah ki donoN ek hii jumle meN saath hoN?


----------



## marrish

_jii nahiiN, donoN jumle 3alaaHidah hone kii suurat meN, kyaa yih istilaaHeN Thiik haiN?_


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ grammar meN vo lafz hoNge "امر" aur "استفہام".
"حکمانہ" ke liye "امریہ" kahte haiN aur "سوالیہ" ke liye "استفہامی".

shaayad "سوالیہ" kaa istemaal bhii kiyaa jaa sake, par maiN ne ye lafz dekhaa hai: "استفہامی".


----------



## marrish

_bahut hii a3aalaa, bahut bahut shukriyah! dekhaa naa? ahl-e-zabaan kaa in mu3aamaloN meN kyaa kaam?

haaN, aur kyaa yih jumlah ek murattab jumlah kahlaa'e gaa?_


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> _bahut hii a3aalaa, bahut bahut shukriyah! dekhaa naa? ahl-e-zabaan kaa in mu3aamaloN meN kyaa kaam?
> 
> haaN, aur kyaa yih jumlah ek murattab jumlah kahlaa'e gaa?_


You're welcome jii.
zaraa bataa'eNge ki aap kaa ishaaraa kaun se jumle kii taraf hai? yahaaN to ek hii jumlaa likhaa nahiiN gayaa hai.


----------



## marrish

_is jumlah ke muta3alliq sawaal thaa_: mujhe ijaazat diiji'e [kih, to, taa kih] maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN?


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ "murattab" se aap kaa kyaa matlab hai, ye maiN samajh na sakii, par kullii taur par jumle do qism ke hote haiN: mufrad, murakkab. ye jumlaa---"mujhe ijaazat diiji'e [kih, to, taa kih] maiN aap ko ek misaal duuN"--- murakkab hai.


----------



## marrish

_aap is liye samajh na sakiiN kih mujh se Ghalatii ho ga'ii thii. istilaaHaat dene kaa bahut shukriyah. ab pataa chal gayaa hae mujhe._


----------

